# Lawsuit against Patrick to go forward



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Governor Deval L. Patrick's administration has failed in an effort to quash a lawsuit by an agency executive upset at his dismissal. Judge Peter M. Lauriat said in an April 8 opinion that Benson Caswell, the former executive director of the Massachusetts Health and Education Facilities Authority, has made a sufficient case to allow the suit to proceed. Caswell says he is entitled under his employment contract to severance pay of $225,000, one year of salary, after his job was discontinued last fall when his agency was merged with the Massachusetts Development Finance Authority. Caswell contends that denial of his severance was retaliation for "certain conduct'' when Patrick attempted two years ago to have his agency hire his political ally, Senator Marian Walsh, as its $175,000-a-year assistant director.

Lawsuit against Patrick to go forward - The Boston Globe


----------

